# The Official Lance Network



## rclements16 (May 3, 2004)

I would be very pleased if Lance won again, but when this year is over, and even if Lance wins, his domination of the tour is likely to be over. I think he has done tremendous good for the sport and the recreation of bicyling, but with the tremendous over-exposure reeked by OLN for Lance, the sport may suffer next year from a backlash, similiar to the NBA when Jordon left. Does this make sense?

PS. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the tour and am eager for the uphill terrain.


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

rclements16 said:


> I would be very pleased if Lance won again, but when this year is over, and even if Lance wins, his domination of the tour is likely to be over. I think he has done tremendous good for the sport and the recreation of bicyling, but with the tremendous over-exposure reeked by OLN for Lance, the sport may suffer next year from a backlash, similiar to the NBA when Jordon left. Does this make sense?
> 
> PS. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the tour and am eager for the uphill terrain.


Regardless of what happens this year, Lance will only show up to the tour if he believes he can win, which means he would probably be in fantastic form.

And as for the "Official Lance Network" thats somewhat true. OLN sponsors US Postal, so they really are the Official Lance Network.


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*we'll see what happens*

when lance finally does retire...

I hope he keeps riding but when that day comes I'll be looking for some young guns like cunego to start beating up on people.


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*Lots of other Americans in the Tour*

I don't know why Lance seems to be the only guy recognized by OLN either.

How about the blue jersey icon next to the Peleton update to let you know how far behind the break Lance is at any moment?

Why not about a mini Phonak Jersey For Tyler?
Or a little Robobank jersey for Levi?

Is this a little flag waving since USPS is closest thing to "Team USA"?
Or is it corporate tie-in since OLN seems to have turned into the "Overexposed Lance Channel" for the last 6 months?

Nothing against Lance or USPS, just an observation.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

I like seeing LA win, but I wonder if he hasn't sort of overshadowed it, especially this year. At least here in the States, it is covered as if it revolves around him, and I guess it does in some manner, but I think the preoccupation with LA detracts from the event. We were never availed to the type of coverage we get now, during Big Mig's run, and certainly less so for Meryx, so it is difficult to compare how they influenced the press coverage and the overall dynamic of the Tour.

Having Tyler or Ullrich or even someone unexpected win wouldn't be the worst thing for the event. At least putting pressure on LA would make it much more interesting and give the fans something to think about other than who is racing for second.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree with you. This Tour, even more so than last year, seems to be more about LA. OLN's coverage does seem biased. The "blue jersey" icon is over the top if you ask me. I am an LA fan, but I think things like that are sort of disrespectful of the other riders and of the Yellow Jersey itself. How foolish would they look if LA never held the Yellow again this year?


----------



## RedMenace (Jan 28, 2004)

*I've finally gotten sick of Lance*



Live Steam said:


> I agree with you. This Tour, even more so than last year, seems to be more about LA. OLN's coverage does seem biased. The "blue jersey" icon is over the top if you ask me. I am an LA fan, but I think things like that are sort of disrespectful of the other riders and of the Yellow Jersey itself. How foolish would they look if LA never held the Yellow again this year?


I hope he wins, I love to watch him ride, but holy cow -- OLN's "all Lance, all the time" approach has absolutely burned me out. Combine that with the fact that he's become the "universal pitchman" on commercials (Hell, he even popped up in the movie "Dodgeball") and it's just out of hand. NO human being is that damn interesting, or compelling.


----------



## kmac76 (Jan 22, 2004)

*Will next year be Discovery "Lance"*

With the change of title sponsorship going to Discovery Channel, do you think they will add Discovery Lance to their lineup of Discovery Wings, Discovery Water, etc.....

I enjoy the flexibility of OLN's coverage, but is getting a little repetitative hearing about the Cyclism every few minutes.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

rclements16 said:


> I would be very pleased if Lance won again, but when this year is over, and even if Lance wins, his domination of the tour is likely to be over. I think he has done tremendous good for the sport and the recreation of bicyling, but with the tremendous over-exposure reeked by OLN for Lance, the sport may suffer next year from a backlash, similiar to the NBA when Jordon left. Does this make sense?
> 
> PS. In the meantime, I'm enjoying the tour and am eager for the uphill terrain.


I'm cheering for LA too, but dangnabit, enough is enough with the LA brown nosing!
For a fun drinking game, watch a stage and take a shot everytime someone on OLN says "Lance"


----------



## cyclist1969 (Jun 25, 2004)

DanM said:


> I'm cheering for LA too, but dangnabit, enough is enough with the LA brown nosing!
> For a fun drinking game, watch a stage and take a shot everytime someone on OLN says "Lance"


we're supposed to be cyclists not alcoholics. can anyone's liver actually handle that much liquer?


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

My understanding is that OLN provides the english language coverage of the TdeF and I assume it is supposed to be directed at more than a US audience albeit the US audience may be a significant part of it. For us those of who are english speakers but are not Americans, it is especially difficult to swallow the daily idolization of Lance Armstrong. I respect the achievements of Lance Armstrong but the Tour de France is not only bigger than Lance Armstrong, it involves a huge armada of nationalities who are intermixed among the teams so let's not get overly focussed on one nationality. For nationalistic fervor, we have the Olympics. It is too bad that Lance does not participate in the Olympics and in this regard, I will say one thing that is disrespectful. There probably is not enough financial profit in the Olympics for his participation - we have to look beyond him as a person and see him as a corporation.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey we used to play "Hi Bob" in college - it's the same game while watching the Bob Newhart Show. Any mention of "Bob" and everyone drinks. Used to catch quite a buzz doing that :O)


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

He did participate in the Olympics a few times before and may do so this year if he isn't too spent from the TDF. He won a Bronze in the 2000 Olympics TT. I can understand how you feel about the coverage. OLN has featured him and now they are stuck with that programming format. I can't blame him. He is just doing what 99% of the people in his position would be doing. OLN didn't need to make him the focus to make their coverage sellable to the American public.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

giro_man said:


> I respect the achievements of Lance Armstrong but the Tour de France is not only bigger than Lance Armstrong, it involves a huge armada of nationalities who are intermixed among the teams so let's not get overly focussed on one nationality. For nationalistic fervor, we have the Olympics. It is too bad that Lance does not participate in the Olympics and in this regard, I will say one thing that is disrespectful. There probably is not enough financial profit in the Olympics for his participation - we have to look beyond him as a person and see him as a corporation.


As a cycling fan for many years before Armstrong came up, it does grow a bit weary. Americans, in general, however, never gave a damn about cycling until Armstrong was going for 5. Now everyone will pile on the bandwagon that he's going for 6.

I must disagree with the Tour de France not focusing only on one nationality. Last year, Cipo was not invited, so that the French could stack the race with obscure French teams.
The organizers are definitely biased.

Just because Lance doesn't want to go the Olympics doesn't mean he's being disrespectful. You act like he only races for the money. He's got plenty already. He's competed before and wants to spend time with his kids. I respect him more for that.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

Posted by giro man
"For us those of who are english speakers but are not Americans, it is especially difficult to swallow the daily idolization of Lance Armstrong. I respect the achievements of Lance Armstrong but the Tour de France is not only bigger than Lance Armstrong"

How many people have won 6 tours in their career? Zero!

How many people have won 6 tours in a row? Zero!

How many people have a chance to do either of the above this year? One and his name happens to be Lance Armstrong. 

Why it is such a surprise that LA's name is bantered about so often?  Do you think it would be any different if Induran or Hinualt (or fill in the blank with rider who has 5 wins in the 5 previous years) would be going for 6 in a row? You don't think the French press would be falling all over themselves if L. Fignon was going for 6 in a row this year?

You could make the same arguement about Tiger Woods and golf. The major players get the majority of the press. If Tiger wins the Maters then the Grand Slam talk starts. He wins the US Open and it is all increased 5 fold. Win the British Open and triple that again. This is no different.

Posted by BuenosAries

Americans, in general, however, never gave a damn about cycling until Armstrong was going for 5. Now everyone will pile on the bandwagon that he's going for 6.


No, Americans never gave a damn about cycling and the TdF until the 7-11 team started competing and Greg Lemond started winning 15 or so years ago. Cycling in the US has grown greatly since then. Prior to that cycling was a pretty obscure sport in the US. Lemond and the 7-11 team gave the casual fan a reason to watch the Tour coverage and gave them a recognizable face to cheer for. Network coverage in the US has remained pretty poor and that doesn't help the sport in the US at all. If you don't happen to get OLN then you get maybe an hour recap every weekend and maybe a 20 second blurb on that days stage at the end of Sport Center on ESPN.


----------



## hrv (Dec 9, 2001)

*Totally agree*

Winning 5 straight is not exactly insignificant, people! Right now, he's The Man, The Boss, no question about it, no if's, and's or but's ! He rules the peloton, the other riders bow in submission. Next guy to win 5 straight, well, he will deserve to be treated and highlighted the same.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

ivanthetrble said:


> Posted by giro man
> "
> No, Americans never gave a damn about cycling and the TdF until the 7-11 team started competing and Greg Lemond started winning 15 or so years ago. Cycling in the US has grown greatly since then. Prior to that cycling was a pretty obscure sport in the US. Lemond and the 7-11 team gave the casual fan a reason to watch the Tour coverage and gave them a recognizable face to cheer for. Network coverage in the US has remained pretty poor and that doesn't help the sport in the US at all. If you don't happen to get OLN then you get maybe an hour recap every weekend and maybe a 20 second blurb on that days stage at the end of Sport Center on ESPN.




Well, if you did a poll of the general public to see how many people know who Greg Lemond is, i bet it would be less than 10%. Everyone knows Armstrong.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

BuenosAires said:


> Well, if you did a poll of the general public to see how many people know who Greg Lemond is, i bet it would be less than 10%. Everyone knows Armstrong.


I wonder if the fine people at Nike had anything to do with that?


----------



## jumphress (Jul 15, 2003)

*Look at it another way . . .*



BuenosAires said:


> Well, if you did a poll of the general public to see how many people know who Greg Lemond is, i bet it would be less than 10%. Everyone knows Armstrong.


If not for Lemond, no one would know who Lance Armstrong is.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

jumphress said:


> If not for Lemond, no one would know who Lance Armstrong is.


I have to disagree. People know Lance because of his battle with Cancer and 5 straight Tour victories. America loves a champion and that's why he's getting so much publicity.


----------



## ivanthetrble (Jul 7, 2004)

BuenosAires said:


> I have to disagree. People know Lance because of his battle with Cancer and 5 straight Tour victories. America loves a champion and that's why he's getting so much publicity.



As amazing as his 5 Tour wins have been I think the most amazing thing about Lance is his battle with cancer. It is amazing that he is still alive given the extent of his cancer.


----------



## Bruno S (Feb 11, 2004)

*The "Only Lance Network" will change name to.....*

The "Lance and Sheryl Network" for 2005. He, he, he.


----------



## DanM (Apr 17, 2004)

cyclist1969 said:


> we're supposed to be cyclists not alcoholics. can anyone's liver actually handle that much liquer?


seems you've never hoped over to drunkcyclist.com before  

NOT WORK SAFE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

BuenosAires said:


> I have to disagree. People know Lance because of his battle with Cancer and 5 straight Tour victories. America loves a champion and that's why he's getting so much publicity.


Hes in quite a few commercials (mostly on OLN however) and lots of people know who he is, but I find very very few people who are actually following the tour and are aware Lance is going for 6. Its not like you get into the office after a great stage and talk about it with your buddies at work. (im sure some of you do) like everyone does after Monday night football or MLB, etc. His name recognition is high but this hasnt made a huge difference on those following the tour in my opinion.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*And What About Bobke?*

I was sick of the Lance hype before the prologue even started. And Bob Roll's Lance-licking has brought him down in my eyes. I used to enjoy Bob's commentary in the Giro shows of a year or two ago. His stories were fun and he really added another dimension to P+P's usually excellent coverage. I don't long for the days before Lemond when we had to settle for once a week coverage on ABC's Wide World of Sports but I just hope all the Lance hype gets us this level of coverage after Lance is long gone from the sport.


----------



## catfishnribs (Jul 12, 2004)

BuenosAires said:


> Well, if you did a poll of the general public to see how many people know who Greg Lemond is, i bet it would be less than 10%. Everyone knows Armstrong.


Nah I disagree....every knows who Greg Lemond is---he's the guy in those Taco Bell commercials that was delivering Tacos on his bike!


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 26, 2004)

*You might have heard.*



burpee said:


> Why not about a mini Phonak Jersey For Tyler?
> Or a little Robobank jersey for Levi?


Probably has something to do with the fact that Lance has one the Tour five times in a row and is the overwhelming favorite to do so again.


----------

